# Hilfe! die wildsau knarzt und knackt



## Cyman (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leue,

ich hab folgendes Problem: meine Sau knarzt und knackt wenn ich mit ihr fahre und mich bewege(treten, Gewicht verlagern etc.), gewöhnliche Ursachen wie lose Schrauben, oder nicht geschmiert schließe ich aus. ich habe auch keine risse entdeckt, (wäre auch schlimm, bei einer 1 Jahr alten X-hard!?). Tretlager scheint auch fest zu sein, und die Sattelstütze ist es auch nicht.
Das Geräüsch kann ich nicht genau orten, kommt wahrscheinlich von unten hinten.

Bitte helft mir bald, ich muß wieder fahren.

mfg


----------



## wolfi (27. Juli 2004)

uff,
das kann aber mächtig viel sein was knarzen verursacht. ich würde mal nach dem ausschlußprizip vorgehen. immer eine sache kontrollieren oder wechseln, und bei nichterfolg das nächste bauteil vornehmen. also ich hatte mal einen lenker der sich in der vorbau eingekerbt hat, und beim wiegetrittfahren immer knarzte...ich habe gut 2 wochen gebraucht bis den übeltäter ausfindig gemacht hatte. nicht auszudenken wenn der gebrochen wäre....uiuiui  
kontrollieren solltest du:
- vorbau / lenker
- lenkkopflager
- gabelschaft
- gabelkrone / brücken
- sattelstütze / klemmung / sattel
- tretlager / kurbeln / pedale (mein favorit!)
- alle gelenke
- rahmen, besonders lenkkopfbereich (obwohl ich das eigendlich ausschließe)

teilweise reicht es schon die schraube einmal zu lösen und wieder neu anzuziehen, schon kann das knarzen weg sein.  
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (27. Juli 2004)

Servus,

schliesse mich wolfi an, kann viel sein, aber so per Ferndiagnose mein Favorit: Tretlager/Kurbel

Ist nach einem Jahr nix ungewöhnliches.

Abhilfe: ausbauen, einfetten

gruess


----------



## Airhaenz (27. Juli 2004)

Jepp,

hatte meine Sau auch schon mal. Nachziehen der Hinterbauschrauben(Wippe,Daempfer,Schwinge) schuf abhielfe.
Der Hinterbau war vorher durchaus spielfrei-also probiere es einfach mal aus.
Kontermuttern zuerst loesen!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## cedartec (27. Juli 2004)

Schliesse mich Wolfi an,
aber würde ebenfalls mit dem Tretlager anfangen, war es jedenfalls bei mir.
Während der FAhrt konnte ich kein Spiel erkennen, aber es konnte um mehr als 'ne 1/4 Umdrehung nachgezogen werden.

viel Erfolg
cheers, gerhard


----------



## THBiker (27. Juli 2004)

ich hätte auch noch was:

Hast du Spacer verbaut?? bei mir haben die mal geknarzt, weil die wohl nicht 100% auf den Gabelschaft gepasst hatten! Hab dann nur noch 1 verwendet und den passend!
Wie schaut´s mit der Gabel aus??? Ist bei der noch alles fit? Nicht dass da was ausgeschlagen ist! Oder der Steuersatz

Ist halt blöd zu beschreiben so´n Geräusch!

Hast du das vielleicht auch beim bremsen?? Dann würde ich mal die Bremssättel kontrollieren

...dann mal viel Erfolg bei der Suche   und berichte mal, was es letztendlich war


----------



## woodstock (28. Juli 2004)

hmm ich werf mal den grund ein wieso meine sau übelst quitscht: die kabel scheuern zwischen wippe und rahmen und werden dauernd da bewegt ... naja hab mich damit abgefunden, das ding klappert eh wie nurwas beim einfedern


----------



## wolfi (28. Juli 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich werf mal den grund ein wieso meine sau übelst quitscht: die kabel scheuern zwischen wippe und rahmen und werden dauernd da bewegt ... naja hab mich damit abgefunden, das ding klappert eh wie nurwas beim einfedern


moin,
also die kabel habe ich ausserhalb der wippe verlegt, und das einzige was bei meiner sau klappert sind:
a) die kette
und
b) meine zähne, wenn ich mich mal wieder überschätzt habe...
 
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## theworldburns (28. Juli 2004)

tu mal andere laufräder und ne andere kurbel/innenlager kombi rein, sattelstütze und sattelklemme abmachen, lenker/vorbau tauschen, danach wirds schwer...


----------



## Blackholez (29. Juli 2004)

Ich würd sie nach nem Jahr einfach mal komplett zerlegen - ich weiss ja nicht wieviel du sie bewegst - aber ich find nach einer Saison ne komplette Fettpackung und einfach mal zerlegen ist auch nicht verkehrt - meist ist dann das Klappern wech.

cu


----------



## Cyman (30. Juli 2004)

Danke erst mal für die Tips!!

hat aber leider noch nichts gebracht. Also ich hab die Boxxer ausgebaut, die is noch fit, die Brücken nachgezogen, den Steuersatz geschmiert, und neu eingestellt, das Tretlager is es nicht, wenn ich "no footed" fahre knarzt es auch, die kabel hab ich festgetaped, zum testen, auch nichts, und die Schwinge is auch allles fest. Bleibt der Laufradtausch muß ich am WE machen, hoffentlich funzts, ansonsten der Lenker/Vorbau auch fest, und die Sache mit den Spacern muß ich noch testen.  die Fettpackungen sind auch nicht die Lösung gewesesn.
so eine verdammte sch... .

thx, ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (30. Juli 2004)

Cyman schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich "no footed" fahre knarzt es auch, die kabel hab ich festgetaped, zum testen, auch nichts, und die Schwinge is auch allles fest.
> thx, ride on



federbeinaugen und federbeinbolzen!!!!!!

gruß
der wolfi


----------



## Mugnog (31. Juli 2004)

Cyman schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erst mal für die Tips!!
> 
> hat aber leider noch nichts gebracht. Also ich hab die Boxxer ausgebaut, die is noch fit, die Brücken nachgezogen, den Steuersatz geschmiert, und neu eingestellt, das Tretlager is es nicht, wenn ich "no footed" fahre knarzt es auch, die kabel hab ich festgetaped, zum testen, auch nichts, und die Schwinge is auch allles fest. Bleibt der Laufradtausch muß ich am WE machen, hoffentlich funzts, ansonsten der Lenker/Vorbau auch fest, und die Sache mit den Spacern muß ich noch testen.  die Fettpackungen sind auch nicht die Lösung gewesesn.
> so eine verdammte sch... .
> ...



Bei mir was es die Einheit Sattel bzw -stütze. Zerlegt, ein wenig fett, und alles war jut.


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. August 2004)

Cyman schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erst mal für die Tips!!
> 
> ansonsten der Lenker/Vorbau auch fest, und die Sache mit den Spacern muß ich noch testen.  die Fettpackungen sind auch nicht die Lösung gewesesn.
> so eine verdammte sch... .
> ...



hi also erstmal locker bleiben, ferndiagnose ist sowieso übel. knarzen ist nicht knarzen... dass du teile festangezogen hast heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie aufhören zu knarzen.
fest anziehen und schmierkombi; ausserdem solltest du ganz ganz wichtig mal deinen lenker genauer überprüfen. ich hatte mal son dämliches knarzen weil der lenker kurz vorm brechen war. war einfach zu zerrockt. bis ich darauf gekommen bin...hatte den lümmel nämlich auch festgezogen und das thema damit abgehakt.

ansonsten haste nicht gelegenheit jemanden aus deiner nähe zu fragen? kumpel die sich mit schrauben auskennen, mal auf nen bikeevent oder bikerennen zu kommen? jürgen, bzw alutech ist ja fast überall vertreten. zumindest die teamfahrer. Jedenfalls mal jemand der versuchen kann seine erfahrung einzubringen.

gruß chris


----------

